# IBEW outside lineman apprenticeship



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

I would wear 1 of 2 things.

Collared long sleeve shirt and some Khaki pants.

or

Carhartt Jeans and a nice T shirt with no holes. Looking like you could go to work right then and there.

A suit and tie are overkill in my opinion. Remember your interviewing for a construction job not a CEO.

Expect questions such as 

1. Why should we hire you?

2. What do you think a Lineman does?

3. Why do you want to be a Lineman?

4. What is your past experience related to the trade? (If none thats ok but a little construction is preferred)

As far as letting you know your score/position I've heard of some places letting you know and others not.


----------



## cwsims84 (Jan 21, 2012)

Completely disagree with the guy above me^^^^ ...

A suit is not overkill, I just went thru an apprentice interview not long ago and many people went in suits or shirts ties slacks.... Go as a professional, if you wear carthartt jeans and a tshirts they aren't going to take you seriously, part of what they judge on is appearance... Go to it like you want to be the CEO!! This isn't a job at McDonald's, it's a career they're offering up!


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

As an interviewer I will give you this...

Wearing a suit is absolutely appropriate for your interview. If you don't own one, don't sweat it, but don't dismiss it. As for wearing Carhartt's and a Tshirt...I absolutely do not recommend that. Treat this interview as THE last interview of your life, and your career depends on it. Upon acceptance your life will change for the better, may not seem that way at first, but it will exponentially over time. 

If you don't own a suit, wear slacks, collared shirt, shave, and be neat in appearance. Answer the questions truthfully, look each interviewer in the eye when responding and don't come across as arrogant. You want to be seen as a future ASSET to the industry, not just another guy out of work. 

If you have family that are union members...it doesn't hurt to mention that you were raised in a union household.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

cwsims84 said:


> Completely disagree with the guy above me^^^^ ...
> 
> A suit is not overkill, I just went thru an apprentice interview not long ago and many people went in suits or shirts ties slacks.... Go as a professional, if you wear carthartt jeans and a tshirts they aren't going to take you seriously, part of what they judge on is appearance... Go to it like you want to be the CEO!! This isn't a job at McDonald's, it's a career they're offering up!


Interesting no one at my interview had on a Suit. Good luck.


----------



## cwsims84 (Jan 21, 2012)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> Interesting no one at my interview had on a Suit. Good luck.


Where are you in WA? Ibew 48??


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

76. Tacoma I'm a JW Inside.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Are you part of the Northwest Washington JATC?


----------



## cwsims84 (Jan 21, 2012)

I did LU 48 and plenty of guys were wearing suits. I wore just shirt tie and slacks.. But some of these went dressed to the nines!


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

We are the SWWAJATC. 

I didn't mean to dress like you just came off the job site! I wore a button up dress shirt and slacks. There were 2 guys however that got accepted that were wearing what looked like new carhartts. I agree though to dress nice.

Also don't come in with your pants down to your knees! :thumbsup:


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

cwsims84 said:


> I did LU 48 and plenty of guys were wearing suits. I wore just shirt tie and slacks.. But some of these went dressed to the nines!


Hope you get accepted. 48 Has alot of work.


----------



## cwsims84 (Jan 21, 2012)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> Hope you get accepted. 48 Has alot of work.


I got accepted.. Should start next month. I was #14 out of my hiring pool. Was told by the coordinator should be in the next class.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice, my uncle and cousins are all union. I do own a suit so ill wear it for sure. For me this isn't just another job I want in for life and ill represent myself as such. It's pretty competitive out here in NJ so anything to set me apart will help. Hopefully it all works out!


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Also , if I end up getting In...say i need to travel for the contractor im working for, is that all on my dime or would they be the ones putting me up? I'm also working on getting in with pseg and am weighing pros and cons.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

If you have to travel for your contractor he should be paying. 

Now the PSEG/IBEW thing...if you get into PSEG you'll work all year long, that's for sure. However, I think you might make more money joining the union. But you might not work all year long. I don't know what PSEG's rates and bennies are. But choose wisely. Ask people who work for PSEG what they think. That's your best course of action Jbowyer.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

I've been asking about both to different people. It seems the consensus is that pseg gives you 40 all year, IBEW has better bennies and pay. I've also heard the lineman around here work almost all the time and the layoffs come more for the inside wireman. It's such a toss up, I go in to take my CAST test for pseg in a few weeks. Also I know people in local 351 who are also working for pseg on a consistent basis so who knows! So much to take in!


----------

